# Canons of Dort, 3&4, article 17 | Use of means – preaching



## Ray (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi Brothers and Sisters. We had a visiting Minister from a sister URC preach this Sunday. I thought his sermon was one Great Sermon, so I wanted to share it with you guys. I would love to hear your feedback if you like it. It was preached in our Catechism Service. 

*Canons of Dort, 3&4, article 17 | Use of means – preaching*
by Rev. Tom Morrison

The preaching of God’s Word is ESSENTIAL to salvation and Christian growth!

Scripture Lesson: Romans 10:5-17

http://urclearning.org/2018/05/15/canons-of-dort-34-article-17-use-of-means-preaching/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

